# Color fringe in tree leaves against sky background.



## instanes (Nov 22, 2017)

Operating System:  MacOS 10.13.1
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Classic CC 7.0.1

After several years of LR use, I can comfortably edit just about any photo to my satisfaction, EXCEPT for the situation described in the title of my post.  For the life of me I can't find a solution to eliminating that color fringe...most often it is varying shades of blue...

If anyone has a good technique or has found a good solution, I would be most appreciative.  

I am on the monthly Adobe Photoshop Photography plan, so also have access to Photoshop, but have rarely used PS.  Would readily do so if PS must be used rather than just LR. 

Advice most appreciated.


----------



## LRList001 (Nov 22, 2017)

What do the lens correction tools offer in terms of de-fringe?  You need to be in 'manual' mode.


----------



## Gnits (Nov 22, 2017)

It is usually chromatic aberration, caused by the lens in a given situation.

1. Do you apply Lens Profiles to your Camera Lens Combination.






2. If there is very little blue in your image ... consider adjusting just the blue channel in the curve tool.





3. Use the brush with a combination of reducing the saturation and using a colour.

4. Endless possibilities in Ps, easiest may be a curves layer, reducing the blue and use a mask to protect non blue sections of the image.


----------



## victimelapse (Nov 22, 2017)

Most of the times using the manual mode in the lens correction panel I get very good result.
Otherwise Photoshop, but it is very rarely needed for that.
And of course, yes. Trees against the sky is the most obvious situation for color fringing


----------



## Tony Jay (Nov 23, 2017)

Lightroom has a specific tool to remove chromatic aberration as described by Gnits.
It usually works very well.

In the absence of an actual image to confirm that the problem you describe is in fact chromatic aberration one thing to consider is that chromatic aberration most often has a purple or a green tinge.

It may be an option to post an image or make an image available for download in order for us to test the theory.

Tony Jay


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 23, 2017)

Defringe in the adjustment brush works pretty well too


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## John Little (Nov 23, 2017)

As somebody said, an example would be really helpful. I'm wondering if what you're describing is actually a different issue. For quite awhile, before I started shooting in RAW, I would get odd haloes around tree branches and leaves. A particularly egregious example is End of the storm, end of the day ; the effect is especially evident if you zoom at the upper right. These haloes are due to oversharpening, and it turned out this was set way high in the camera for this particular shot (and many others...). You can most likely turn down in-camera sharpening, and solve the problem completely by shooting in RAW. It's very tedious to fix this in post-processing, and you have to use something like Photoshop.


----------

